# English Bulldog puppy food suggestions?



## katyblue (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello - 
We are in Virginia and just got an English Bulldog puppy. She is 11 weeks old and doing wonderfully. The breeder first put her on Eukanuba Lamb and Rice Puppy Food and the whole litter had loose stools. The breeder then switched her to Science Diet Lamb and Rice Puppy Food and she is doing fine.

However, that food is 39.99 for 17.5 lbs. and I've heard bad things about Science Diet. I don't mind paying for quality food, but that's a lot of money to pay for a food if it is not one of the best out there. 

Even though she is doing fine, I am considering switching her to a high quality puppy food that is good for Bulldogs and will help with their issues: namely flatulence and sensitive stomach.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)

I feed Benny Buffalo Blue Puppy food...its a very good food and I think its fairly priced... ever since I switched from science diet I have noticed him really put on a good amount of weight and he is VERY energetic now...I recommend this food.

I have also notice a decent amount of people on this board do use this food too.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750078


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I mostly have fed my bulldogs on raw, however, when they do get kibble I typically give them Canidae all life stages because they have low levels of grain in them, and for my bullies at least, grains seem to trigger their allergies. I'm sure other people will have more imput as well. Congrats on the new puppy. I would love to see some pictures!


----------



## katyblue (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks to the two of you for the suggestions! Love the pics of your dogs. They are beautiful! I am open to any and all suggestions people may have. I am hoping to get a list of a few foods that should be perfect for a Bulldog puppy's needs and then figure out which to try. 

I don't think I can do the raw food. Partly due to lack of time, partly because I'm not cut out for it 

How does the all life stages foods work? I have always been under the impression that puppies need more calories, less active dogs fewer calories, older dogs need joint health formulas. I've heard _wonderful_ things about Canidae, so I'm quite interested in it.

A rep from Buffalo Blue was in the petstore the other day and I was impressed by what I heard, although I'm not very familiar with the brand. It is decently priced, which is always a plus.

Our two older dogs (9 year old Golden Retreiver and 5 year old Bichon Frise) are both on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice. 10 years ago, that was considered a decent food for the price. Now, I'm reading that it may no longer be the case.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm can't give you specific info on the all life stages, because I didn't start feeding it to Max until he was older, but supposedly it is good for them as puppies too. I did feed it to my mastiff as a puppy because it had the higher protein levels and he's done great with it. I've been happy with Canidae but it is about a 1 dollar a pound, so it's not the cheapest in the world. I'm sure if you do a little internet researching you can find out about canidae. I've heard good stuff about blue buffalo too, but it's not carried in my area. Good luck. Roxy is adorable!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

There have been some complaints about Canidae. I have never used it personally, but it's something to look into.
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html

Some other foods to consider are Natural Balance, Wellness, Orijen, Innova, Merrick, Nature's Variety and some grain-free foods like Taste of the Wild, EVO and Wellness CORE.

Higher quality food should really help with the gas.


----------



## carolspets (Jun 9, 2009)

I would find a few good ones like Canidae, Wellness, Blue Buffalo...and switch off every few months. Dont mix them with poorer quality though or you will have a real digestive mess! By changing them out, I think you have a good chance of hitting a lot of the nutritional needs of your dog. Find a good supplement as well, since just like us, dogs need the extra things that get heat processed out of their food.

Bull dogs are the cutest puppies. Many many years ago, my son bred these sweet dogs and the pups were the cutest puppies I had ever seen!


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a Boxer and have very good results with Orijen. It is grain free, and he absolutely loves it, looks fabulous, and gets compliments everywhere we go.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I use eagle pack (holistic select formulas),Verus,TOTW (taste of the wild).Merrick canned foods...I have found out that my bostons cannot take a grain free food (its just too rich) for the gas I use digestive enzmes to help and it works great 
http://www.inclover.com/optagest_dogs.html

I also use the joint supplement that they have too


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Canidae used to be an excellent food, but they made some recent changes to their formula that made a lot of consumers happy... I know there are DF members who have switched off Canidae ever since they changed things up. I took Canidae out of HOney's rotation after the change.

Puppies do need fewer calories than adults, but number of calories is more dependent on the size of the meal than the brand of kibble. Puppies will just need smaller meals than adults.

Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, Innova and Wellness are all excellent brands of puppy food. All-life stages means what it sounds like: it can be fed to your dog at any life-stage. Good ALS foods are Taste of the Wild, Timberwolf and Natural Balance. 

When you are purchasing your puppy food, look out for the protein levels -- they should not be too high. Some foods like Orijen and Innova EVO have protein levels as high as 40%; they are superb foods to feed to your dog once she is fully grown, but you do need to control her protein intake as her bones develop.


----------



## katyblue (Jun 8, 2009)

Some wonderful information here, thanks! 

As far as protien levels, what should be the range I look for?

Another question: if Bulldogs are prone to loose stools and gas, should I be avoiding some of these grain free varieties? 

Also, I noticed that these brands have varieties that contain ingredients such as fish, chicken, lamb, potato, various wild animals, fruits. Should I avoid any particular ingredient due to her being a puppy and having stool and gas issues?

I just want to avoid choosing a formula that has a high probability of causing her issues.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Look for 22% or below in protein levels.

There are no protein sources that are especially prone to causing loose stools and gas, but fish is particularly easy on the digestive system. You might want to look into a fish-based food if you are worried about gas and diarrhoea.


----------



## katyblue (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the information. Now, I just need to compile a list of all these foods and begin my research for the right one for us.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

You should take a list of 3 or 4 foods to your local feed store or pet store and see what's available and within your budget. No point doing hours of research only to find that you don't have a supplier of the food you want. Take back sample bags if you can -- many dog food companies will provide you with free samples if you call or email them -- and see which one your puppy likes. Some dogs are pickier eaters when it comes to taste.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I feed my english bulldog and cocker spaniel innova evo red meat and chicken. Both the dogs have stiff stools. My english bulldog always have stiff stool but sometimes the cocker spaniel's stool is a little soft but mostly pretty stiff. Both my dog does great on innova evo (its grain free).


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

When I give kibbles, it's taste of wild (pacific stream).
My cousion's dogs are on canidae (grain-free als).

They seem to do well on them.


----------



## carolspets (Jun 9, 2009)

For good digestion (for life, not just for puppies), find a good supplement with digestive enzymes and probiotics to help keep the digestive tract in good condition. I use dinovite and use it with puppies with great results. Even if a dog food is really a good one, the enzymes and bacteria can't handle the processing. So, I try to get the protein and fat levels from the food and then supplement to get the additional nutrients and the live stuff needed for digestion.


----------



## katyblue (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to give an update:

We compiled our list of foods and went to two private pet food stores that specialized in the high end foods. The second store was closing, but the owner let us in and talked for 30 min. about foods and Bulldogs. Awesome man! A genius with dog food knowledge, for sure. 

He had been to the Natura factory to observe their process, etc. and he said they are as good as everyone says. We went with Innova puppy and will switch her to California Natural if she does not do well on the first one.

So far, she's at 25% Innova mixed in with her old food and doing well.

Although he more strongly recommended the California Natural since it only has one protein source and is the best for dogs who are prone to allergies.... I want to try introducing her to a variety of good things contained in her food(like potato, carrot, etc.) as a puppy to possibly help her not have a reaction to foods as an adult.

It's the same theory of giving allergy shots (containing the things you are allergic to) to kids to reduce their allergies.

Maybe I'm totally off base with that... but the pet store owner felt that the idea had merit and wanted to research it more.


----------



## drayhorner (8 mo ago)

This has been the best for our Bulldog. Everything else seemed to give him gas.

{Link removed by mod}


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This thread is nearly 13 years old.


----------



## drayhorner (8 mo ago)

LeoRose said:


> This thread is nearly 13 years old.


Excuse me. I thought it might still be useful information for people who still find this thread relevant. I guess that's not you.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

@drayhorner, in our forum rules we heavily discourage resurrecting zombie threads. You are more than welcome to start your own thread or participate in current discussions, but I am closing this one to further replies.


----------

